# Receptor Super-Regenerativo de alta sensibilidad super simple.



## erkosone (Jul 17, 2010)

Aqui os dejo el link del esque ma que he encontrado buscando mucho mucho.. se trata de un receptor super regenerativo para VHF que puede recivir frecuencias entre los rangos 50 - 200 Mhz, segun la explicación es super sensible a señales debiles, asi que todo apuntaa que es una buena opcion para mi proyecto de transmisor/receptor de la banda aerea, este tipo de receptor es funcional sin tocarle un solo apice para recivir tanto AM como FM sin realizar ninguna variación, siendo la recepcion en FM un poco distorsionada, sonando como algo mas agudo de lo normal, cosa que ami personalmente me encanta, sip.. me gusta revicir la voz "chillona" por la emisora..
Cuando es muy natural mi cerebro lo asocia con mala calidad hehe, cosas mias aparte..

Parece un buen circuito verdad? en cuanto lo monte os digo que tal funciona, pues he montado otro.. y no se inicia la regeneración.. osea que no funciona.. asi que voi a probar cone este.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/16314138/Receptor-Superregenerativo-VHF


----------



## joakiy (Jul 18, 2010)

¿Puedes poner un enlace directo para los que no tenemos "fakebook" nos lo podamos bajar? Thanks!


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 6, 2010)

Hola que tal, en principio es el clasico receptor super regenerativo, pero esta muy buena la nota e incluso trae para hacer la placa, nos tr me parecen poco comunes, yo lo tenia con el bf494, pero son todos los mismo (los de uso gral para este caso claro!)
Lo montaste al final? que resultados te dio?

Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 17, 2010)

miren lo que me bajé


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 17, 2010)

Que piola que esta!, sobre todo por la explicacion

yo hace unos años atras tenia en casa un numero de esa revista, estaba buena

Fijate si podes armarlo yo por el momento estoy con quilombitos pero definitivamente lo armaria.. no se.. si se entontraran los tr que indica. el bc108 me suena que si el bf habra que buscar un reemplazo supongo no?

Saludos!

para la teapa de salida de BF con un lm386 estamos re bien.. o con un parlantito de compu y fue!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 17, 2010)

BC108 puede ser BC109... es un transistor algo antiguo pero por ahí se consigue... de última un BC548 lo reemplaza jaja yo lo uso para todo 

el 2n y el bf habrá que ver... no me suenan.. pero como está la cosa... yo le pongo un bc548 

una cosa más... donde conecto el frecuencímetro?


----------



## asterión (Sep 17, 2010)

Creo que en estos tipos de receptores se debe obtener la frecuencia por inducción desde la bobina de oscilación y amplificarla para enviarla al frecuencimetro...  Lo mas interesante es la explicación como dice porque es conocido lo inestable de la mayoria de estos receptores...


----------

